# Monoi de Tahiti Oil for CP Soap?



## AmandaLC77 (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi all,

Anyone know of a good online retailer for Monoi de Tahiti oil?  I make a luxury bar with it and was wondering if there was a better dealer/website out there that I possibly don't know about.

Thanks!


----------



## ChrissyB (Aug 22, 2010)

Whereabouts do you live Amanda? That might help in someone being able to recommend a supplier for you.


----------

